# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Bangkok – Pattaya 6 ngày 5 đêm (GIÁ TOUR 7.500.000 VND/KHÁCH)

## ngocngantranthi

*Bangkok – Pattaya 6 ngày 5 đêm*
 
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: *7.500.000* VND/KHÁCH

*Khuyến mãi kèm theo chương trình:* 
*+ VUI CHƠI TẠI CHỢ NỔI*
*+ TẶNG THÁI MASSAGE*
*+ ĂN TRƯA TẠI NHÀ HÀNG PATIN LỚN NHẤT CHÂU Á*
*+ TẶNG BUFFET NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG*

*Ngày Khởi Hành : 20/07/2012*

*Lịch trình tham quan Tour* Bangkok – Pattaya 6 ngày 5 đêm

*Ngày thứ nhất: TP.HCM – BANGKOK*

Hướng dẫn Vinatourism sẽ đón khách tại *sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất* để đáp chuyến bay lúc 20h30 đi *Thái Lan*. Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hay tự do khám phá *Bangkok** về đêm*…( Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay).

*Ngày thứ 2: CHAOPHRAYA -* *HOÀNG CUNG** - SRIRACHA TIGER ZOO- PATTAYA*

Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách dạo thuyền trên dòng *sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại*. *Xem thuyền Rồng* của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng *cá nổi trên sông.* Tiếp đến tham quan *Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng,* trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: *Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ*…Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. Tiếp tục đi tham quan *Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: *Show Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv….* Và dùng bữa trưa tại công viên. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến *Pataya*, khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối. Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)…( Ăn 3 bữa)

*Ngày thứ 3: ĐẢO CORAL - BUFFET NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG - THÁI MASSAGE*

Sau khi ăn sáng , Quý khách khởi hành đi *Đảo San Hô(Coral)* Bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: *Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển*.(Chi phí tự túc). Tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pataya đi đến 1 *nhà hàng xoay nổi tiếng trên toà nhà 56 tầng* cao nhất tại Pataya để *dùng Buffet trưa* thịnh soạn, tại đây Quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với *độ cao hơn 150m*, Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến *(nhảy 1 người - vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo 4-6 người).* Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến *massage Thái cổ truyền* để thư giãn. Sau đó Quý khách sẽ có thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan, Ăn tối tự túc.(Ăn 2 bữa)

*Ngày thứ 4: YẾN SÀO - TRÂN BẢO PHẬT SƠN - NONOOCH – BANGKOK*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *Trung tâm yến sào* để tìm hiểu về các loại yến. Tiếp đến tham quan *Trân Bảo Phật Sơn* - núi phật được khắc và đắp bằng vàng 24k, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan. Sau đó tham quan *làng dân tộc Nonooch*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tham quan *Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch* thật đẹp và chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: *Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống* v.v.. Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình *biểu diễn của các chú voi:* voi đá banh, chạy xe đạp, vẽ tranh.. Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn tham quan *Chợ Nổi*, Quý Khách có thể sưu tầm các quà lưu niệm tại chợ trên mặt nước này. Xe đưa Quý Khách khởi hành về *BangKok**,* trên đường về ghé* cửa hàng bán các loại đặc sản Thái Lan* để dùng thử và mua sắm. Tiếp đến về khách sạn tại *Bangkok* nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối ..(Ăn 3 bữa)

*Ngày thứ 5: CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG - TRUNG TÂM ĐÁ QUÝ & RẮN ĐỘC - SHOW BÊĐÊ*

Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *chùa* *Phật Vàng* lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950. Sau đó Quý khách tham quan *xưởng chế tác đá quý* (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại *nhà hàng Hồng Kông* được chứng nhận lớn nhất *Châu Á* và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – *Royal Dragon* đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt *patin* độc đáo và* trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc*. Tiếp đến tham quan *Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da* nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức *chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Bêđê)* do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Ăn tối với món lẩu tự chọn.. (Ăn 3 bữa)

*Ngày thứ 6: PHẬT BỐN MẶT - MUA SẮM TẠI CHỢ LỚN NHẤT BANGKOK - TP.HCM*

Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn đến nơi viếng *Phật Bốn Mặt* nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok. Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách đến mua sắm tại Khu chợ bán sĩ *Pratunam* lớn nhất Bangkok, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay lúc 15h20 trở về *TP.HCM….*

*                                                     TK 69: SGN/BKK 20:30---22:00*
*TK 68: BKK/SGN 15:20—16:50*


*** *Khách sạn : * 
*BANGKOK** :* THE DYNASTY HOTEL…... THREE SEASON PALACE….(Hoặc tương đương) 
*PATAYA :* EASTERN GRAND PALACE, JOMTIEN GARDEN, PHUPHAYA RESORT.(Hoặc tương đương) 

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:  * 
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn.                          .
2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến.        
3. Khách sạn 3 - 4* (2 người/phòng).
4. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến.    
*5. Tặng Buffet nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng*.             
*6.* *Tặng Thái massage*.  
7. Bữa ăn theo chương trình.
8. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình.
9. Bảo hiểm du lịch.     
10. Nón du lịch, Bao hộ chiếu.
11. Bảo hiểm với mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000USD (12USD)  
12. Thuế sân bay 2 nước, phí an ninh du lịch & phí phụ thu xăng dầu(110USD)                       

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:  * 
1. Hộ chiếu.                                                        
2. Chi phí cá nhân.    
3. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên (3 USD / ngày / khách).            
4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (45 USD/khách) đối với ngoại kiều.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: *7.500.000* VND/KHÁCH

- Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi = 75% giá tour người lớn . (Ngủ chung giường người lớn)
- Hủy tour trước 7 ngày phí phạt = 40% tổng giá tour chương trình. 
- Hủy tour trong vòng 3 ngày đến 7 ngày phí phạt = 75% tổng giá tour chương trình. 
- Sau thời gian trên phí phạt = 100% tổng giá trị chương trình.
- (Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).
- Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn.

**Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh**.

MỌI THÔNG TIN XIN LIÊN HỆ: *Công Ty Du Llịch Vinatourism*
Phone: đường dây nóng  0808 3668
Địa chỉ: Tòa nhà 87 Trần Quốc Toản, P.7, Q.3 TP. HCM
Liên hệ trực tiếp:  *0944 366 066* (Mr Hảo)
Email: haovong1507@yahoo.com.vn

----------

